# Grafton Brewing Competition 2017



## Brew Matt (17/1/17)

Hi All,

This is the thread for the Grafton Brewing Competition 2017.

Thanks to all those amateur brewers that have entered the previous comps over the years.

Online & printed programme will be out soon!

The competition will once again be BJCP sanctioned, and the latest Australian Amateur Brewing Championship Style Guidelines will be used for the classes where style is specified (classes 1.1 - 18.7). (The most current style guidelines are from 2015 which are the same that were used last year - as at writing, the AABC website does not have the guidelines available for download, but they can be found at the website below).

The original style classes also remain from before the comp became BJCP sanctioned - for those that may prefer to use these.

Will be looking for BJCP certified judges again, as well as judges that are on the BJCP path.

We again expect to have home brew shops around the country accepting entries which will then be forwarded to Grafton.

More information to follow shortly.

*www.facebook.com/homebrewcomp*http://www.facebook.com/homebrewcomp
*www.grafton**brewingcompetition**.com*http://www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com/ (will be updated shortly)
*[email protected]**brewingcompetition**.com*


----------



## fungrel (23/1/17)

Any idea of the cutoff date for entries to be received?


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/17)

Friday 1st April


----------



## Yob (23/1/17)

Was good to get a blue ribbon in the mail for wood aged from last year's comp, thanks Matt. 

Will throw another barrel aged RIS in again this year.


----------



## Brew Matt (23/1/17)

Thanks Yob, look forward to your entry.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/1/17)

That RIS was awesome


----------



## Brew Matt (23/1/17)

Cut off date is Friday 21st April 2017.

If you are using a drop off point, it is best to check directly with the drop off point, as they may ship the collected bottles early.

Judging takes place on Saturday 29th April 2017.


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/17)

Thanks Matt. I was going off the facebook page.
Gives me an extra 3 weeks.


----------



## Brew Matt (25/2/17)

Only 55 days until entries close. Seems like plenty of time, but 'too much time is never enough"!


----------



## Brew Matt (25/2/17)

Getting your entries to the competition

Entries for the Grafton Brewing Competition can be dropped off at the Grafton Show Office (located at 149 Prince Street, Grafton NSW 2460 – enter the showground, and follow the signs). The show office is open on Wednesday’s and Fridays, from 9am to 3pm.

Should this not be convenient, contact the chief steward on 0266435000 to make alternate arrangements (before the cut off date!)

Please have entries enclosed in a box or packaging, clearly and logically marked, with completed entry form and entry fees enclosed.

For those wishing to enter but living outside of Grafton, then the following drop off points have been kindly setup in the following areas thanks to the generosity of the home brewing shops as detailed:

Brisbane Area Queensland

Brewers Choice Wacol
Unit 1, 1236 Boundary Rd, Wacol 4076 (Next to BP Servo) Phone: 3271 1373
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Brewers Choice Ipswich
246 Warwick Rd Churchill, QLD 4305 Phone 3281 0205
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Brewers Choice Browns Plains
Cnr Browns Plains and Beaudesert Rds, Browns Plains, QLD 4118 Phone 3800 9633
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Brewers Choice Stafford
12 Webster Road Stafford, QLD 4053 Phone 3356 0527
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Coffs Harbour Area NSW

Country Brewer Toormina
8/1 High Tech Drive, Toormina NSW 2450 Phone 6658 8397
COB 21st April 2017 is close off for entries

Newcastle Area NSW

Country Brewer Maitland
1/128 Melbourne St, East Maitland NSW 2323 Phone 4933 0058
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Melbourne Area Victoria

Australian Home Brewing Richmond
143 Church St, Richmond VIC 3121 Phone 9429 2066
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries


Australian Home Brewing Oakleigh
24 Eskay Rd, Oakleigh South VIC 3167 Phone 9575 3904
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Canberra Area ACT

Belco Brew Supplies Flynn
22 Joyner Crescent, Flynn ACT 2615 Phone 0432044908
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Tasmania

Brew By You Invermay
120 Invermay Road, Invermay TAS 7248 Phone 6326 6881
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Brew By You Moonah
51b Main Road, Moonah TAS 7009 Phone 6278 3881
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

South Australia

Country Brewer Clovelly Park
8/1240 - 1242 South Rd, Clovelly Park SA Phone 8177 1110
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Western Australia

Brewmart Brewing Supplies Bayswater
32 Railway Parade, Bayswater, WA 6053 Phone 9370 2484
COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries

Sydney Area
TBA

Cut off times may be subject to change – please check with venue to confirm.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/2/17)

Ooh tempting, I have a few bottles of Stout tucked away downstairs... 

Wouldn't have a snowflakes chance as far as the competition goes but it would be good to have some feedback from experienced tasters.


----------



## Bribie G (25/2/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Ooh tempting, I have a few bottles of Stout tucked away downstairs...
> 
> Wouldn't have a snowflakes chance as far as the competition goes but it would be good to have some feedback from experienced tasters.


So what's stopping you coming down for the weekend and enjoying some man lurve and meet the rat pack?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (25/2/17)

Could do, could do.. . 

Better half might insist coming though (7 months preggas). Will be slightly hamstrung.


----------



## Brew Matt (6/3/17)

*[SIZE=medium]Getting your entries to the competition (updated, with new venues added).[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Entries for the Grafton Brewing Competition can be dropped off at the Grafton Show Office (located at 149 Prince Street, Grafton NSW 2460 – enter the showground, and follow the signs). The show office is open on Wednesday’s and Fridays, from 9am to 3pm. Should this not be convenient, contact the chief steward on 0266435000 to make alternate arrangements (before the cut off date!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Please have entries enclosed in a box or packaging, clearly and logically marked, with completed entry form and entry fees enclosed. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]For those wishing to enter but living outside of Grafton, then the following drop off points have been kindly setup in the following areas thanks to the generosity of the home brewing shops as detailed:[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Brisbane Area Queensland [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Brewers Choice Wacol[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Unit 1, 1236 Boundary Rd, Wacol 4076 (Next to BP Servo) Phone:[/SIZE] 3271 1373
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Brewers Choice Ipswich [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]246 Warwick Rd Churchill, QLD 4305 Phone 3281 0205[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Brewers Choice Browns Plains [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Cnr Browns Plains and Beaudesert Rds, Browns Plains, QLD 4118 Phone 3800 9633[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Brewers Choice Stafford [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]12 Webster Road Stafford, QLD 4053 Phone 3356 0527[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Coffs Harbour Area NSW[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Country Brewer Toormina[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]8/1 High Tech Drive, Toormina NSW 2450 Phone 6658 8397[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 21st April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Newcastle Area NSW[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Country Brewer Maitland[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1/128 Melbourne St, East Maitland NSW 2323 Phone 4933 0058[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Melbourne Area Victoria[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Australian Home Brewing Richmond[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]143 Church St, Richmond VIC 3121 Phone 9429 2066[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Australian Home Brewing Oakleigh[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]24 Eskay Rd, Oakleigh South VIC 3167 Phone 9575 3904[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Canberra Area ACT[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Belco Brew Supplies Flynn[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]22 Joyner Crescent, Flynn ACT 2615 Phone 0432044908[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Tasmania[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Brew By You Invermay[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]120 Invermay Road, Invermay TAS 7248 Phone 6326 6881[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Brew By You Moonah[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]51b Main Road, Moonah TAS 7009 Phone 6278 3881[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]South Australia[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Country Brewer Clovelly Park[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]8/1240 - 1242 South Rd, Clovelly Park SA Phone 8177 1110[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Western Australia[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Brewmart Brewing Supplies Bayswater[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]32 Railway Parade, Bayswater, WA 6053 Phone 9370 2484[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=medium]Sydney Area & South Coast NSW[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]The Brew Shop Peakhurst[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]60A Henry Lawson Drive, Peakhurst, NSW 2210 Phone 9533 5952[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th April 2017 is close off for entries[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The Brew Shop Campbelltown[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]55 Queen Street, Campbelltown, NSW 2560 Phone 4625 6800[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th[/SIZE] April 2017 is close off for entries

[SIZE=medium]The Brew Shop Kirrawee[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]18 Flora St, Kirrawee NSW 2232 Phone 9521 1091[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th[/SIZE] April 2017 is close off for entries

[SIZE=medium]The Brew Shop Nowra[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]32 Jellicoe St, South Nowra NSW 2541 Phone 4422 1919[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th[/SIZE] April 2017 is close off for entries

[SIZE=medium]Sydney Home Brew[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]17 Bourke Rd, Alexandria NSW 2015 Phone 8399 0633[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]COB 20th[/SIZE] April 2017 is close off for entries


[SIZE=medium]Cut off times may be subject to change – please check with venue to confirm.[/SIZE]


----------



## fungrel (7/3/17)

Classes 19.0 to 22.0 require two bottles of the same brew to be submitted at room temperature (ie. two bottles for each entry). A label/artwork on one of the bottles is invited but not mandatory (for display purposes), with the other bottle having no affixed label (for judging) (a string label, or paper label attached with rubber band is used by some entrants). Bottle capacity should be ‘longneck’ sized (approx. 640-750ml each). ‘Longneck’ bottles are preferred, but where these are unable to be used, then multiple smaller bottles may be submitted. Bottles larger than ‘longneck’ size are accepted should this suit entrant.

So just to confirm, 2 bottles are required even if they are longnecks?


----------



## sp0rk (7/3/17)

fungrel said:


> Classes 19.0 to 22.0 require two bottles of the same brew to be submitted at room temperature (ie. two bottles for each entry). A label/artwork on one of the bottles is invited but not mandatory (for display purposes), with the other bottle having no affixed label (for judging) (a string label, or paper label attached with rubber band is used by some entrants). Bottle capacity should be ‘longneck’ sized (approx. 640-750ml each). ‘Longneck’ bottles are preferred, but where these are unable to be used, then multiple smaller bottles may be submitted. Bottles larger than ‘longneck’ size are accepted should this suit entrant.
> 
> So just to confirm, 2 bottles are required even if they are longnecks?


Correct
Grafton is a fairly traditional show, your second bottle gets displayed in a cabinet on the show days
Plus there's been incidents in the past where they've needed to use the second bottle as bottles have smashed upon opening, one of the bottles was infected, etc (the infamous beer that tasted like the Brisbane river...)


----------



## Hpal (7/3/17)

Is jt acceptable to enter two stubbies per entry?


----------



## Brew Matt (7/3/17)

In past competitions, where brewers may have already bottled beer using bottle sizes smaller than a long-neck, the equivalent volume of the smaller bottles has been accepted. 2 long-necks are preferred however.


----------



## Brew Matt (12/3/17)

The 2017 Grafton Brewing Competition Programme can now be downloaded from www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com
Also on this page is the Entry Form (required to enter the comp), the AABC style guidelines (for classes 1.1 through to 18.7), and the Forwarders list (for those outside of the Grafton area).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Supporter shoutout: Coopers Brewery is the worlds largest manufacturer and exporter of DIY Brewing Extracts. Coopers began producing DIY beer kits back in the early 70’s when legislation was changed to allow brewing at home. Today Coopers is the worlds number one selling brand of DIY Beer extracts and is exported to over 26 countries across the globe. For further information on brewing with Coopers DIY Beer and to shop online visit diybeer.com


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/17)

Matt, if it saves you a dollar, I've still got my Style Guidelines book from last year to bring with me, so no need to print an extra for me.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Brew Matt (18/3/17)

Bribie G said:


> Matt, if it saves you a dollar, I've still got my Style Guidelines book from last year to bring with me, so no need to print an extra for me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michael


Already got the Style Guidelines printed, but thanks for the offer. Perhaps there will be new guidelines before the 2018 comp....


----------



## Brew Matt (21/3/17)

They say water is the most important ingredient in beer... and with the local wet weather conditions, that extra indoor time could well be the excuse you need to put a brew down for the coming comp. 





Only 31 days until entries close!



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Supporter shoutout: Coastal Coasters specialise in designing and printing drink coasters / beer coasters, promotional coasters or custom printed coasters. In addition to their fantastic coasters, they print and distribute bar runners / bar mats / table runners, stubby coolers / stubby holders, stickers, magnets and scorecards.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/4/17)

Bribie G said:


> Matt, if it saves you a dollar, I've still got my Style Guidelines book from last year to bring with me, so no need to print an extra for me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Michael


Well if Bribie is going I might have to give serious thought to making a special guest appearance.


----------



## Brew Matt (4/4/17)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Well if Bribie is going I might have to give serious thought to making a special guest appearance.


He will be there signing autographs and has been made a permanent fixture of the competition each year.


----------



## Bribie G (4/4/17)

Roches Hotel accommodation is now booked out. Apparently 30 bikers (not bikies, bikErs) are fronting up for the weekend.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/17)

Yep. A lot more bikers are calling in 

Food is pretty good now


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/4/17)

Don't need food when there is beer on hand Stu!


----------



## S.E (4/4/17)

Bribie G said:


> Roches Hotel accommodation is now booked out. Apparently 30 bikers (not bikies, bikErs) are fronting up for the weekend.


Now now, when in Rome!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/4/17)

Ok, I'm in. What's the game plan for the weekend?


----------



## Bribie G (5/4/17)

Fats, are you still going to sleep in the back of your station wagon or did that end up going to where all the old Falcons go?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/17)

For those only drinking beer, the tap selection is

Coopers Mild
Coopers Pale
Coopers Dark
Coopers Family Secrets amber ale
Guiness
XXXX Gold
Reschs
New
VB
Dry


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/4/17)

Brew Matt said:


> He will be there signing autographs and has been made a permanent fixture of the competition each year.


We just need those other Kyogle mob


----------



## Brew Matt (5/4/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> For those only drinking beer, the tap selection is
> 
> Coopers Mild
> Coopers Pale
> ...


Roches were out of the Coopers Amber Ale when I was there last. It might have been to make way for the Kilkenny that they had on tap for St Patricks Day.

Rumor has it, that there is a keg of Coopers Vintage deep in a storeroom somewhere......


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/4/17)

Bribie G said:


> Fats, are you still going to sleep in the back of your station wagon or did that end up going to where all the old Falcons go?



So last decade, the old Falcon. Had a Commodore for last run to Bribie Island (after you moved  ) - now moved onto an old Volkswagon Transporter - ex ambulance. Just got me to Coffs Harbour and back .. wondering if tempting fate twice for two north coast runs in two months!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/4/17)

Brew Matt said:


> Roches were out of the Coopers Amber Ale when I was there last. It might have been to make way for the Kilkenny that they had on tap for St Patricks Day.
> 
> *Its back on as of this week. 2 glorious kegs of it*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (6/4/17)

Stu, spread the word that the amber ale is crap and the patrons at Roches should avoid it, until we get there to finish it off with the help of the bikers, to make way for the Celebration.


----------



## sp0rk (12/4/17)

My entries are packed up and ready to be dropped off at Country Brewer on my way through to Canberra tomorrow.
Sadly again this year I won't be making it, I started a new job last month and my team leader is away at an event for work that weekend, so I have to work.
Good luck to all, hope a local reclaims the champion beer this year


----------



## Dae Tripper (13/4/17)

Dropped mine off to County Brewer at Maitland over the weekend so I am keen to hear how it goes down! 

There didn't seem to be bottle labels for print so I used duct tape.


----------



## Bribie G (15/4/17)

Matt, just doing up my entries to drop off on Tuesday.

like Dae Tripper I note that there are no bottle comp entry labels to print, just the pavilion entry form - is that right? Can't remember what I did last year.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/17)

On the last keg of Coopers Amber Ale, but I have been told it will be replaced by Sparkling Ale

Its a tough life


----------



## Bribie G (15/4/17)

Sparkling on tap, as opposed to the bottle, is mother's milk.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/4/17)

I cant wait

It has been decided to cellar the Vintage for a few more months


----------



## Brew Matt (15/4/17)

Bribie G said:


> Matt, just doing up my entries to drop off on Tuesday.
> 
> like Dae Tripper I note that there are no bottle comp entry labels to print, just the pavilion entry form - is that right? Can't remember what I did last year.


Hi Bribie (& Dae Tripper),

Haven't done up comp entry labels so far, but if it makes things better, will look at getting this in place for next comp.


----------



## Bribie G (15/4/17)

No worries, make the punters do the work.

Typical State comp label for example, Entry number filled in by organisers as bottles received of course.


----------



## Brew Matt (20/4/17)

Don't forget that Brewing Entries close on Friday 21st April.
So far we have received entries from Grafton and the Clarence Valley, as well as entries currently in transit from Brisbane, Newcastle, Sydney Area, Tasmania, South Australia & WA.

Entrants are welcome to attend the judging, and if you are doing so be sure to RSVP if you haven't already.
...

Special thanks to the entrants, supporters, forwarders, and everyone that makes this comp possible.
....... and it is still not to late to enter.


----------



## Crusty (20/4/17)

I'm as unorganized as ever again this year so no beer entries from me.
I'm heading up tomorrow afternoon though with 3 entries of that other drinking stuff...... h34r:


----------



## shaunous (21/4/17)

Farrrrrrrk. I cant make the Judging. Big family cousins getaway at Evans head all weekend. I will require phone call/message updates though.


Are them blokes from Kyogle still alive?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/4/17)

Okay, have to apologize but my world is going completely to sh*t this weekend and I can't make the Show. I could list any of three legitimate excuses for not coming - not one of them MY FAULT or due to anything I have done ... just I'm the one who has to clean up the mess! 

Was really looking forward to the weekend away too and catching up with blokes I haven't seen in ages. I've been in training too .. only had two cans of Great Northern all weekend as a means of cleansing the body for all that sweet nectar to come.

Will be thinking about, just not drinking with, you'all this weekend.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/4/17)

Ok

So who is attending and when are we initially meeting


What time does judging start Matt


----------



## Thedr001 (29/4/17)

Does anyone know when results will be posted, eagerly awaiting word from WA...


----------



## good4whatAlesU (29/4/17)

Good luck everyone! Would love to come but alas I'm on family duties for the next few weeks.

Go the Northern Rivers brewers!


----------



## Brew Matt (29/4/17)

Was a good day (& night). 10 judges, approx 90 beers, over 6 and a half hours.

Now to compile the results.

The results will be made available to co-inside with the opening of the Grafton Show on Friday 5th May.

Judges evaluation sheets will be emailed out to those that supplied email addresses.

Thanks to the judges that volunteered and traveled to attend. Also thanks to those that entered.

If you are not already on the reminder list, forward your details and be kept up to date for the next one.


----------



## RdeVjun (29/4/17)

Three cheers for Matt & co's tireless efforts in organising the event, it's always a pleasure to participate. The standard of entries always amazes us, looking forward to next year already and I have already applied for a leave pass. Sponsors' contributions always make the event memorable too, likewise with all the volunteers. Best of luck to the entrants, hope you have been rewarded for your efforts.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/4/17)

Yep

The quality keeps getting better every year 

Good to catch up with the usual suspects


----------



## Crusty (30/4/17)

RdeVjun said:


> Three cheers for Matt & co's tireless efforts in organising the event, it's always a pleasure to participate. The standard of entries always amazes us, looking forward to next year already and I have already applied for a leave pass. Sponsors' contributions always make the event memorable too, likewise with all the volunteers. Best of luck to the entrants, hope you have been rewarded for your efforts.


Second that.
Awesome effort again Matt & all involved.
Good luck to everyone that entered.


----------



## Womball (30/4/17)

Thanks to Matt for organizing another great Grafton Homebrew Competition, enjoyed your hospitality and helping out with the judging again this year.

Good Luck to everybody that entered!


----------



## MikeHell (30/4/17)

RdeVjun said:


> Three cheers for Matt & co's tireless efforts in organising the event, it's always a pleasure to participate. The standard of entries always amazes us, looking forward to next year already and I have already applied for a leave pass. Sponsors' contributions always make the event memorable too, likewise with all the volunteers. Best of luck to the entrants, hope you have been rewarded for your efforts.





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep
> 
> The quality keeps getting better every year
> 
> Good to catch up with the usual suspects


+1


----------



## Bribie G (1/5/17)

Gets better every year, thanks for the impeccable organising and running of the event, Matt.
Also big thanks to the ladies for the steak sandwiches and the sausage sizzle later.

Just a hint, the Crown Hotel on the river front also sponsors the event, and has better accommodation with ensuites for about an extra $20, but Roches usually has the better tap selection so this year I stayed at the Crown and drank at Roches 100 metres around the corner, best of both worlds and spread the love around the comp. sponsors.


----------



## GABBA110360 (1/5/17)

hi
it was a big day and congratulations to Matt for his organising skills to make it all happen.
on my behalf i'd like to thank the judges for there patience and professionalism throughout
the day I didn't relaise how big a job it was to keep things moving until your big cheer for matt for effort over the years
I enjoyed the day immensely even as a beer waiter lol
well done all involved
ken


----------



## Brew Matt (1/5/17)

GABBA110360 said:


> hi
> it was a big day and congratulations to Matt for his organising skills to make it all happen.
> on my behalf i'd like to thank the judges for there patience and professionalism throughout
> the day I didn't relaise how big a job it was to keep things moving until your big cheer for matt for effort over the years
> ...


And thanks for your 'beer waitering' Ken. Will book you now for next year.....


----------



## Dae Tripper (4/5/17)

Just one more sleep until the results are announced! Yay!


----------



## GABBA110360 (4/5/17)

Dae Tripper said:


> Just one more sleep until the results are announced! Yay!


you may have to wait a little longer maybe.
as my first go as assistant there are a lot of paperwork for matt to get through as well as organise show display etc etc 2 hands can only do two things at once cheers


----------



## Dae Tripper (5/5/17)

No worries GABBA

Any updates?


----------



## Brew Matt (6/5/17)

*Results Grafton Brewing Competition 2017*

Special thanks to those that entered the comp, those supporters of the comp, and those that judged and helped in the build up and on the day (and the cleanup afterwards!).

Entries were evaluated by a panel consisting of either 2 or 3 judges.

All 1st & 2nd placings below will receive a ribbon & placing card in the mail, HC (highly commended) placings will receive a card in the mail.

All those that supplied email addresses will receive their evaluation sheets by email (2 or 3 per entry).

Results are below:

*0.1 Pale coloured beer style from a kit LEGACY *
1st Rex Rediger
2nd Scott Ensbey
HC Alan Rediger
HC Steve Sciberras
*0.2 Pale coloured beer style modified from a kit/own recipe LEGACY *
1st Lyall Lees
2nd Scoota
*0.5 Dark coloured beer style modified from a kit/own recipe LEGACY *
1st John Cleave
*0.6 Dark coloured beer style all grain (brewed from scratch) LEGACY *
1st Michael Watson
*1.1 Light Australian Lager LOW ALCOHOL (<4% ABV) *
1st Lyall Lees
*2.1 Australian Lager PALE LAGER *
1st Lyall Lees
2nd Lyall Lees
*2.4 Munich Helles PALE LAGER *
1st David Anderson
*3.3 Bohemian Pilsner PILSENER *
1st Simon Hodgson
*4.5 Munich Dunkel AMBER & DARK LAGER *
1st Michael Watson
*5.1 Strong Pale Lager STRONG LAGER (>6% ABV) *
1st Jerry Dooley
*6.3 Kölsch PALE ALE *
1st Gareth Adams
*6.5 Australian Pale Ale PALE ALE *
1st Ken Bodycote
*7.1 American Pale Ale AMERICAN PALE ALE *
1st Simon Hodgson
2nd Hayden Palmowski
HC Ken Bodycote
*8.1 Australian Bitter Ale BITTER ALE *
1st Lyall Lees
*8.2 English Best Bitter BITTER ALE *
1st Tony Marks
2nd David Anderson
*9.2 Irish Red Ale BROWN ALE *
1st Michael Watson
*11.3 Oatmeal Stout STOUT *
1st Jarrod Boss
2nd Hayden Palmowski
*12.3 Russian Imperial Stout STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV) *
1st Ken Bodycote
*13.2 American IPA INDIA PALE ALE *
1st Gareth Adams
2nd Simon Hodgson
HC Dale Arrowsmith
*15.5 Belgian Dark Strong Ale BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV) *
1st Jeremy Dooley
*16.2 Weizen/Weißbier (Wheat) WHEAT & RYE BEER *
1st Simon Hodgson
*17.2 Saison FARMHOUSE ALE & WILD BEER *
1st Hayden Palmowski
2nd Daniel Taverner
*18.7 Other Specialty SPECIALTY BEER *
1st Dale Arrowsmith
*19.0 Mead *
1st Dale Arrowsmith
*27.0 ‘Beer Snacks’ *
1st Matt Chapman
2nd Alan Rediger
*30.0 ‘Liqueurs’ *
1st Brian Pinard
2nd Brian Pinard
HC Simon Ashbrooke

*CHAMPION EXHIBIT – Classes 0.1 to 0.9 – Ribbon Trophy Awarded Lyall Lees (non BJCP beer section)*

*CHAMPION EXHIBIT – Classes 1.1 to 18.7 – Ribbon Trophy Awarded Simon Hodgson (BJCP beer section)*

[email protected]


----------



## Brew Matt (6/5/17)

....and don't forget to check out the brewing display stand at the Grafton Show in the main pavilion, show casing the winning entries with some brewing gear thrown in.


----------



## Dae Tripper (6/5/17)

Thanks Matt!

Do you have a picture of the display?


----------



## GABBA110360 (6/5/17)

ive got a couple more if it will let me upload
cheers
ken


----------



## Dae Tripper (6/5/17)

Top shelf display! Well done!


----------



## Gareth Adams 101 (6/5/17)

Looks like a well run comp, cheers for all the work.


----------



## Crusty (6/5/17)

Nice display Matt.
Well done to all that entered.


----------



## MikeHell (6/5/17)

GABBA110360 said:


> 2017 grafton show.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff, well done Matt and everyone else involved. :beerbang:


----------



## shaunous (7/5/17)

Went to the show yesterday and run into the infamous Ducati Stu. Checked out the display. 11/10 Matty. Awesome job mate. 

Congrats to all prize getters also.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/17)

shaunous said:


> Went to the show yesterday and run into the infamous Ducati Stu. Checked out the display. 11/10 Matty. Awesome job mate.
> 
> Congrats to all prize getters also.


Your still a terrible kisser


----------



## sp0rk (7/5/17)

Great work Matt and crew, as always
Very happy with a second


----------



## Bribie G (7/5/17)

Gabba, so that was your RIS... our table judged it and it was a ripper. As you'll see in the scoresheets, a couple of suggestions to lift it to nirvana but not too far off.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/5/17)

Gabba's RIS was awesome....coated the glass like engine oil

A number of us loved it


----------



## GABBA110360 (8/5/17)

Bribie G said:


> Gabba, so that was your RIS... our table judged it and it was a ripper. As you'll see in the scoresheets, a couple of suggestions to lift it to nirvana but not too far off.


Thanks Bribie
I've since bottled the remainder of it and is in safe storage


----------



## Storeyv34 (8/5/17)

Thanks for organisation all!

Have the score sheets gone out? Not trying to hassle just making sure they haven't gotten lost in the intertubes.

Cheers,


----------



## Brew Matt (8/5/17)

Storeyv34 said:


> Thanks for organisation all!
> 
> Have the score sheets gone out? Not trying to hassle just making sure they haven't gotten lost in the intertubes.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for the hassle  Not yet, but shortly. Will post when this starts - it is a manual process.


----------



## Storeyv34 (8/5/17)

Thanks again Matt.

Will keep an eye out for updates


----------



## GABBA110360 (8/5/17)

Storeyv34 said:


> Thanks again Matt.
> 
> Will keep an eye out for updates


A big job to get the paper work done a little time will do the job 90 beers and 2/3 sheets per entry takes time to get together
cheers
ken


----------



## shaunous (8/5/17)

[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Ducatiboy stu said:


> Your still a terrible kisser


----------



## shaunous (8/5/17)

So where do I pick up my sample ?




GABBA110360 said:


> Thanks Bribie
> I've since bottled the remainder of it and is in safe storage


----------



## GABBA110360 (9/5/17)

shaunous said:


> So where do I pick up my sample ?


At next years comp judging maybe?


----------



## Brew Matt (10/5/17)

The scanned judges evaluation sheets have started to be emailed out to individual entrants.

It is hoped this will be finished by end of the week.


----------



## sp0rk (14/5/17)

Thanks for the sheets Matt, some good feedback there
Same comment I always get for my saisons, the yeast needs to shine through more, ferment higher (used a quality saison yeast and fermented at 26C)
It's always interesting to see how some people perceive flavours that most others don't detect, helps fix flaws that you can't quite pin down yourself


----------



## Mista_Boss_Brews (24/5/17)

Thanks for all the organisation Matt, a ripper of a job. 

Do you have any idea when the ribbons/cards will be posted out? 

Cheers


----------



## Thedr001 (24/5/17)

Brew Matt said:


> The scanned judges evaluation sheets have started to be emailed out to individual entrants.
> 
> It is hoped this will be finished by end of the week.


Hey Matt,

Have you finished sending out the sheets? Still haven't received mine yet and I am worried that my entry may not have made it over.


----------



## jdooley (3/6/17)

Brew Matt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the thread for the Grafton Brewing Competition 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi, Do you know when the judging sheets will be sent out? Mine haven't arrived yet. Thanks Jerry Dooley


----------



## Brew Matt (3/6/17)

jdooley said:


> Hi, Do you know when the judging sheets will be sent out? Mine haven't arrived yet. Thanks Jerry Dooley


Hi Jerry,

Yours has been resent. If anyone still has not received their judging sheets, please send an email (including your name).

Currently getting ribbons mailed out (via snail mail).


----------



## Hpal (14/6/17)

Has everyone who was to receive ribbons received them yet? I haven't seen mine yet. Cheers


----------



## Mista_Boss_Brews (17/6/17)

Nope. I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## Hpal (1/8/17)

Waiting, waiting


----------



## Brew Matt (1/8/17)

Hi All, 

If anyone hasn't received their ribbon (or place card), AND haven't already heard from me, please email me to let me know. 

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## Hpal (2/11/17)

Brew Matt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If anyone hasn't received their ribbon (or place card), AND haven't already heard from me, please email me to let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt, Just letting you know I still haven''t received my ribbons from the show yet. Thanks


----------

